# They were shooting elastics at each other



## Charlie Parker

J'ai fait la même chose moi-même quand j'étais jeune. C'est fatigant pour le prof. J'ai deux élèves qui s'amusent que se tirer des élastiques dessus. Je ne sais pas si ça se dit en français. Comment le diriez-vous ? Une suggestion : _"Ils se tiraient des élastiques dessus / Ils se lancent des élastiques."_


----------



## janpol

"at" me surprend
que font-ils au juste ?
ils se cinglent les uns les autres avec des élastiques (?)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci janpol. Je ne pense pas que ce soit _cingler. _C'est comme on tire un projectile sur quelqu'un, pas une balle ni une flèche, mais une élastique. Voici un excellent site.


----------



## Salvatos

« Ils se tiraient/lançaient des élastiques » sont aussi bons l'un que l'autre en ce qui me concerne, mais peut-être que d'autres auraient une préférence. Spontanément j'utiliserais « tirer ». Par contre, _dessus_ n'est pas nécessaire pusique _se_ indique déjà les sujets (par opposition on dirait « Il y a un arbre. Ils tirent dessus »).

Et je ne sais pas si c'est une faute de frappe ou une erreur, mais je précise au passage qu'_élastique_ est masculin


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, j'utiliserais dessus (serait-ce franco-français ?) : Ils se tiraient dessus avec des élastiques.

Je vois une différence entre lancer et tirer. Se tirer dessus c'est se viser alors que que se lancer quelque chose c'est simplement se faire passer quelque chose en le lançant.

Pour être précis, pour moi, lancer c'est jeter avec la main, or si je lance un élastique, il n'aura aucune force à l'impact. Alors que si je tire avec un élastique, c'est que j'aurai tendu cet élastique au préalable, il fera donc mal à l'impact. Bien évidemment, avec une pierre il en irait autrement, dans ce cas, lancer une pierre ou tirer avec une pierre revient au même.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Salavatos et Lacuzon. Je suis d'accord avec toi Lacuzon. Comme tu as expliqué, _tirer_​ semble plus approprié.


----------



## Punky Zoé

bonjour,

Peut-être plus simple : ils ont fait une bataille d'élastiques.

C'est un peu particulier ce "jeu" : l'élastique est à la fois, l'arme et le projectile...


----------



## bobepine

Je suis d'accord que _dessus _n'est pas strictement nécessaire, mais il me viendrait naturellement quand même. Ce n'est donc pas seulement franco-français Lacuzon


----------



## janpol

Je n'ai pas bien compris comment on s'y prend : jette-t-on vraiment l'élastique ? Si tel est le cas, je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt car ça ne doit pas faire bien mal...
Je croyais que l'agresseur tenait son élastique avec la main gauche, tendait l'élastique avec la main droite puis le lâchait (de la main droite seulement) de manière à ce qu'il frappe le camarade. C'est pour cela que j'avais proposé le verbe «cingler », j'aurais pu dire aussi « se donner des coups d"élastiques"


----------



## Flynnzane

Tu tends l'elastique, coince un projectile et pan .
des bouts de gomme 

Ils se bombardent avec des élastiques ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Pour en avoir le cœur net, "to shoot an elastic at someone," c'est "_tirer un élastique sur quelqu'un" _​en français. J'ai bon ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui, tu as bon !


----------



## orlando09

Is that Canadian English to call them just "an elastic"? Normally in BE we say an elastic band (and the WR dictionary says AE is rubber band - which is also possible in BE).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Flynnzane said:


> Tu tends l'elastique, coince un projectile et pan .
> des bouts de gomme


Ca, c'est lancer des boulettes (avec un élastique).
Mais on peut aussi passer l'élastique autour du bout du doigt, tirer l'autre bout de l'élatique, et lâcher — c'est l'élastique qui est projeté...


----------



## orlando09

Bien sûr, qui ne l'a jamais fait?? Ça se projette très bien et avec précision si on sait faire! Je m'entrainais quand j'étais petit!


----------



## Nitroceline

JeanDeSponde said:


> Ca, c'est lancer des boulettes (avec un élastique).
> Mais on peut aussi passer l'élastique autour du bout du doigt, tirer l'autre bout de l'élatique, et lâcher — c'est l'élastique qui est projeté...



Oui et dans ce cas, on peut dire Ils se lancent des élastiques.


----------



## Charlie Parker

That's an interesting question orlando09. It might very well be a usage particulier to my region. We do also call them rubber or elastic bands.


----------



## Micia93

_Oui et dans ce cas, on peut dire Ils se lancent des élastiques. 

_Pas vraiment. Comme l'ont remarqué Lacuzon et Janpol, s'ils se lancent des élastiques, ils ne vont pas se faire grand mal ... 

_si je lance un élastique, il n'aura aucune force à l'impact _(Lacuzon)

_je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt car ça ne doit pas faire bien mal... _(Janpol)


----------



## Nitroceline

Micia93 said:


> _Oui et dans ce cas, on peut dire Ils se lancent des élastiques.
> 
> _Pas vraiment. Comme l'ont remarqué Lacuzon et Janpol, s'ils se lancent des élastiques, ils ne vont pas se faire grand mal ...
> 
> _si je lance un élastique, il n'aura aucune force à l'impact _(Lacuzon)
> 
> _je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt car ça ne doit pas faire bien mal... _(Janpol)



C'est exactement comme se lancer ou se tirer des pierres. 
Lancer - envoyer loin de soi et généralement dans une direction déterminée, en imprimant une impulsion (Le petit Robert).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

On lance une pierre en effet, mais si de la même manière on lance un élastique, ça n'a pas une grande efficacité...
_Tirer_ un élastique contient par contre le fait que l'élastique est _é-tiré_; c'est ça qui donne la vraie force.
Et si on _tire_ une pierre, ce n'est pas en la lançant à la main, mais au lance-pierre, non ?


----------



## Nitroceline

JeanDeSponde said:


> On lance une pierre en effet, mais si de la même manière on lance un élastique, ça n'a pas une grande efficacité...
> _Tirer_ un élastique contient par contre le fait que l'élastique est _é-tiré_; c'est ça qui donne la vraie force.
> Et si on _tire_ une pierre, ce n'est pas en la lançant à la main, mais au lance-pierre, non ?




Il ne faudrait pas confondre jeter et lancer. 
Jeter - Envoyer à quelque distance de soi, dans une direction déterminée ou non. 
Contrairement aux définitions de lancer et de tirer, il n'y a aucune impulsion ou force exercée sur l'objet. Si on disait - Ils se jettent des élastiques... Il est vrai que cela n'aurait aucun effet.

J'ai tendance à choisir lancer parce que c'est ce qu'on disait à l'école. Comme les deux options - lancer et tirer - sont correctes, l'usage l'emporte tout simplement.

Je ne crois pas qu'il soit nécessaire d'utiliser un lance-pierre pour tirer des pierres. La définition étant - exercer un effort sur... de manière à allonger, à tendre ou à faire mouvoir. Ce qui peut être fait en n'utilisant qu'une main. Qu'en dites-vous ?


----------



## Micia93

ce n'est pas le verbe (lancer) qui compte, mais l'objet :
si l'objet est une pierre, il y aura une certaine impulsion due au poids de la pierre, donc cela fera mal
si l'objet est une boule de coton, pratiquemment sans poids, l'impulsion sera molle, de même qu'un élastique, donc effet inefficace
enfin, je vois les choses comme ça! (tout comme Lacuzon, Janpol, et maintenant Jean de Sponde)


----------



## Nicomon

« Tirer » dans le sens de « lancer » (throw) est un usage québécois. 


> [Québec][Familier] Lancer. Tirer une balle, des cailloux.


 Je crois que JDS a parlé de lance-pierre, parce qu'il l'utilise plutôt dans ce sens usuel : 





> Faire aller au loin avec une arme.


 Pour ce qui est de la « bataille d'élastiques », je pense aussi qu'on les tire. Disons que le doigt sert d'arme, et que l'élastique est le projectile. 

J'aurais dit comme Lacuzon : _Ils se tirent dessus avec des élastiques _ou simplement : _Ils se tirent des élastiques. 
_Mais je ne mettrais pas _dessus_ en fin de phrase. 

Bref, c'est "shoot" et non "throw".


----------



## Nitroceline

Micia93 said:


> ce n'est pas le verbe (lancer) qui compte, mais l'objet :
> si l'objet est une pierre, il y aura une certaine impulsion due au poids de la pierre, donc cela fera mal
> si l'objet est une boule de coton, pratiquemment sans poids, l'impulsion sera molle, de même qu'un élastique, donc effet inefficace
> enfin, je vois les choses comme ça! (tout comme Lacuzon, Janpol, et maintenant Jean de Sponde)



Je comprends bien votre opinion, sans la partager.  Il est possible que beaucoup d'autres soient aussi de votre avis ...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Nitroceline said:


> J'ai tendance à choisir lancer parce que c'est ce qu'on disait à l'école. Comme les deux options - lancer et tirer - sont correctes, l'usage l'emporte tout simplement.


Je ne condamne pas "lancer", j'en donne mon usage (j'ai moi entendu "tirer un élastique" à l'école), et mon interprétation...!
Sur _tirer_, je ne dirais pas moi _tirer_ une pierre pour "lancer à la main"; mais c'est peut-être tout à fait personnel (ou français de France).
L'usage de "tirer" pour _Tirer un projectile_ (avec une arme) vient en fait de l'arc, donc on tire la corde pour lancer la flèche.


----------



## Nitroceline

Pour ce qui est de la « bataille d'élastiques », je pense aussi aussi qu'on les tire. Disons que le doigt sert d'arme, et que l'élastique est le projectile. 


Voilà l'argument pour me faire changer d'avis ! On vise avec le pouce... alors là, je me rallie. En effet, on tire des élastiques!!! Je m'incline !


----------



## Charlie Parker

C'est très efficace avec un élastique épais. On passe l'élastique autour d'un bout d'une règle mètre. On tend l'élastique sur presque toute la longueur du mètre, vise son adversaire et lâche l'élastique. C'est très précis, presque comme un fusil et ça fait très mal.


----------



## Nicomon

Je m'étais trompée.  C'est donc la règle qui sert d'arme à projectile, pas le doigt. 

Sauf que... si elle fait un mètre de long, cette règle, ça prend un bien long élastique. 
J'imagine plus une règle graduée de 15 cm (6 po) ou 30 cm (12 po).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Non, tu ne t'es pas trompée, Nico. Loin de là. On sert souvent de son doigt ou pouce. Il y a même une façon de faire avec la main qui ressemble à un pistolet. Tu peux trouver des clips amusants sur Internet. Il y des élastiques gros et épais qu'on peut tendre presque tout le long d'un mètre. Tu en as sûrement quelques-uns comme cela dans un tiroir ou tu les as vus quelque part, non ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Par chez moi, ce genre de gros élastique s'appelle une nouille. Peut-être par analogie avec les tagliatelles ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

C'est exactement ça Lacuzon.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
Je préfère dire «ils se lancent des élastiques dessus», parce que si on emploie le verbe tirer avec un complément d’objet (les élastiques), je le comprends dans le sens de «pull» et pas «shoot». (Et pour un élastique, ce n’est pas aberrant).
Si le verbe «lancer» vous paraît trop faible, utilisez-en un autre : «projeter», ou «catapulter».


----------



## Nicomon

Comprendrais-tu vraiment "pull" dans une phrase comme : _ils se tirent dessus avec des élastiques_, Fred? 

_Ils_ _se catapultent des élastiques _rend bien l'idée (mieux que _projeter _à mon avis) mais _se tirer _me semble nettement plus courant.  

Pour ce qui est des élastiques, je n'avais pas pensé à ces nouilles. J'avais associé « gros » à large, mais pas à long.


----------



## Fred_C

Nicomon said:


> Comprendrais-tu vraiment "pull" dans une phrase comme : _ils se tirent dessus avec des élastiques_, Fred?


Non, puisque dans cette phrase, le verbe tirer est employé sans complément d’objet.
Je parlais de la phrase «il se tirent des élastiques», proposée par Charlie Parker.


----------



## Topsie

Fred_C said:


> Bonjour.
> Je préfère dire «ils se lancent des élastiques dessus», parce que si on emploie le verbe tirer avec un complément d’objet (les élastiques), je le comprends dans le sens de «pull» et pas «shoot». (Et pour un élastique, ce n’est pas aberrant).
> Si le verbe «lancer» vous paraît trop faible, utilisez-en un autre : «projeter», ou «catapulter».



Ma première pensée était _catapuler _aussi! (je croyais que ça s'utilisait qu'au sens figuré en français!)


----------

